# Felge flexen



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo, also da ich mir jetzt die HS33 05 an mein monty dran gemacht habe und nicht sehr zufrieden bin habe ich mich mal erkundigt warum  , also die standart bremsblöcke sollen schei**e sein , und viele meinen ja das es eigentlich ein muss ist seine felge anzuflexen ! also will ich das auch wenn es was bringt  

Wir macht ihr das denn ?  einfach schlauch ab, die flex in die hand und irgend ein wildes muster rein oder wie     
ich habe eine normale ungefexte monty felge !

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. Mai 2005)

Reifen ab, Schlauch ab, Flex raus mit Trennscheibe.
Laufrad irgendwie unbeweglich festmachen und in nem ganz Spitzen Winkel über die Felge ziehen, dann siehste schon wie die typischen Rillen kommen. Dann mit Kompressor oder so bissi die Metallspähne runterblasen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2005)

und wie tief ca ? kann mir mal jemand en bild oder so posten ? oder schicken oder so ???


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. Mai 2005)

Mit leichtem Druck drüberziehen, das kriegste schon raus, Bild bringt dir da jetz auch nix.


----------



## kochikoch (1. Mai 2005)

hi,

da gibt es ne art fecherscheiben die wie aus sandpapier bestehen, finde damit geht es am besten!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2005)

hallo, ich habe eben  erfahren dass man auch in ca 1cm abständen einen / (querstrich) reinsägen kann der ca 1-2mm tief ist ! ist das ergebnis genau so gut wie beim flexen ? und sind irgendwelche muster besser als andere ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Mai 2005)

also bei 2 mm hatste mal ne felge, so dick sind die nämlich nich, dass die das mitmachen!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2005)

aber wenn man das nur sage ich mal einen mm oder noch weniger macht, bringts doch net oda ?


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Mai 2005)

ähhm...meister, was denkst du denn wie das funktioniert? denkst du den belag kannst du 2 mm in die felge pressen? da reicht auchn halber mm!


----------



## Wurschtie (2. Mai 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> und sind irgendwelche muster besser als andere?



rein physikalisch sind rillen, die quer auf der felge laufen am wirkungsvollsten. soll heissen dass es 



-eine rille, die mit gleichbleibendem radius einmal an der felgenwand entlangläuft, kaum was bringt, 

-während die von dir angesprochenen 'querstriche' schon eine ganz gute lösung darstellen sollten. aber diese sollten auch leicht schräg verlaufen, da sie sonst 

-(also bei exakt 90°) sofort blockieren. ich nehme allerdings an, du möchtest zwar dass die bremse besser greift, aber wenn die rillen schräg sind bleibt sie dosierbar...


mfg wurschtie


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Mai 2005)

Das mit Rillenprofil reinmachen kannste vergessen.
haben schon meherer Leute gemacht, mich eingeschlossen... bringt fast nix und ich hab da echt tiefe Rillen rein gemacht.
flex die felge einfach an. Muss auch nicht ne Flex sein, das kann man auch mit nem Bohrer und aufsatz machen 
sowas z.B
 oder so ein dickes teil, sowas benützt ich zur Zeit
Hab eh die Erfahrung gemacht das mit den transparenten (plaz/echo/viz) pads leicht angeflext besser geht als tief.

Aber selbst dann müssen noch gescheite Bremsgummis her. Probier mal die Viz, die sind ganz gut(im trockenen).

Und zur art des flexens. Die Felge soll eben nur rau werden, mehr nicht. Flex so rein das die Rillen nach unten zeigen, also zur Nabe hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (2. Mai 2005)

Felgen Flex Instruktionsvideo


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

ja also wenn die bremse blockiert wär beim trial wirklich nich so gut, sogar recht riskant, dann doch lieber schräge rillen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Mai 2005)

Dein Ironie Post solltest du besser Kennzeichnen, manch einer denkt dann vielleicht das du das ernst meinst


----------



## MC_Schreier (2. Mai 2005)

Habta euch doch mal nicht immer so... is doch egal ob er das ironisch meint oder nicht, is seine meinung, und dagegen kann keiner was sagen - ausser es ist verfassungsfeindlich oder was auch immer.

keep smiling


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2005)

ich finde wer schonmal zumindest ansatzweise getrialt is, weiß, dass ich das ne ernst meinen kann! aber ich glaub der cryo wollte nich meine meinungsfreiheit einschränken sondern nur unwissende vor verletzungen schützen


----------



## Wurschtie (3. Mai 2005)

bin selber noch nie getrialt. konnte ja nicht ahnen dass es beim trialn nur 'bremsen' und 'nicht bremsen' gibt.
 bis dann...ihr findet mich in den anderen foren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (3. Mai 2005)

Man kann aus Flexen eine Wissenschaft machen, muss man aber nicht. So lange sich die Flegenflanke nach dem Flexen rauher anfühlt, als vor dem Flexen, hat man schon unheimlich viel an Bremskraft gewonnen.

Hab auch schon die Felge geflext, ohne das HR auszubauen. Ist nicht besonders professionell, geht aber.


----------



## Schevron (3. Mai 2005)

also flexen is echt kein hexenwerk.
ich hab neulich zum ersten mal ne felge geflext, und davor noch so gut wie nie mit ner flex gearbeitet.
wie oben schon gesagt: schlauch und mantel runter, dann schnellspanner in nen schraubstock einspannen und dann die felge andrehen, felx in dem flachen winkel drauf halten. Dann bißl hin und her gehen, oder auch nur einmal von innen nach außen zb. fertig.
is eigentlich narrensicher, wenn man sich net zu blöd anstellt.


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. Mai 2005)

Ich hatte auch letztens das ERTSE MAL    Entspannen dich einfach und setzt die Flex gemütlicgh an die drehbar gelagerte Felge...Dann passiert fast alles von alleine...n geiles Gefühl  

PS: Dann holse dir noch schnell n paar ZOOpads und dir geht direkt einer ab    

So der thread müsste jetzt eigentlich vollkommen sein!!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Mai 2005)

hi, also ich habe jetzt die felge alle 5mm eine kerbe gesägt ! SAUUUUUUUUUU GEIL !!!!!!!! da haben sich die 4 oder 5stunden sägen aber gelohnt !!!  
habe jetzt auch schon die zoo beläge bestellt, da hier jeder von denen schwärmt  freue mich schon wenn die ankommen !

danke an alle !
mfg. Fabian


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Mai 2005)

Also du hast nicht ganz angeflext sondern nur so Rillen rein   
Ok musst du selber wissen


----------



## isah (3. Mai 2005)

mach plz mal nen pic von deiner felge


----------



## IBK (3. Mai 2005)

also so sollte es ca. aussehen...
nebenbei bemerkt dauerts dann (wenn du gleichmäßig über die *gesamte *lauffläche flext) nur ca. 15 min...


----------



## elhefe (4. Mai 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch letztens das ERTSE MAL ...



Dazu beglückwünsche ich Dich und hoffe, es hat nicht weh getan (und dass tut's ja meist beim ersten mal   ).





			
				Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> ...setzt die Flex gemütlicgh an die drehbar gelagerte Felge...Dann passiert fast alles von alleine...n geiles Gefühl




Das ist sicherlich der Idealfall. Wenn dei Felge nicht drehbar gelagert werden kann, musst Du die Flex über die Felgenflanke ziehen.
Falls Du nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hast, geht das auch recht einfach.



Wie bereits von schevron erwähnt wurde: Flexen ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## kochikoch (4. Mai 2005)

das ist wie aufm feld

du mußt nur furchen ziehen


----------



## Schevron (6. Mai 2005)

krasse sache. seit dem flexen hab ich schön übelst belag gelassen. ich glaub ich brauch demnächst mal wieder neue redblox wenn das so weiter geht.
am anfang schmirgeln die echt übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmann (23. Mai 2005)

hi also das mit dem felxen der felge habe ich immer noch nicht gecheckt und ich hoffe das es hier jemanden gibt der mir das nochma von anfang bis ende erklären kann da ich meine felge gerne mal felxen würde da die bremse nur mit bitume zieht danke


----------



## isah (23. Mai 2005)

Ich hab im anhang ein bild wie ichs immer mache:

lr raus, mantel und schlauch runter, felge auf den boden legen und mit einem fuß drauf damit die felge sich nicht bewegt, und losflexen und immer mit dem fuß weiter rutschen.

Dazu ein kleines Video: 
http://videos.observedtrials.net/andrew/AndrewT-Grind.mpg

oder wie tobe-daddy es macht:



> Ich hab ne schnellere Methode die genauso effizient ist.
> 
> 1. Spannst das Laufrad ein so das es frei dreht.
> 
> ...



aber immer beim flexen dran denken:



> KINDERS SCHUTZBRILLE NICHT VERGESSEN !!!


 (trial-kob)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Mai 2005)

Der Fuss schaut aber mehr so aus wie ne Bärentatze   

Ps: wer keine  Flex hat kanns auch mit  Bohrer und Aufsatz machen


----------



## Mac Gyver (23. Mai 2005)

Auf dem Bild vom IBK sieht die Felge für meine Verhältnisse schon irgentwie zu krass angeflext aus  ...also mit der methode hier reichts bei mir:
-..nen Schraubstock suchen...Irgentwas weiches (Gummie oder weiches Holz)nehmen...die achse zwischen dem weichen zeugs einspannen(wackelt bei mir zwar meist ne bisschen aber stört nich  )
-..dann einfach flex an, das rad n bisschen andrehen und an eiener stelle Flex dranhalten und hinundher bewegen bis die ganze Felge so angeschrammt is.

Also ich hab da nich gleich so tiefe Furchen in der Felge und mehr Bremsleistung kann ich mir eigentlich nich vorstellen...das blockiert in jeder Situation!!


----------



## isah (25. Mai 2005)

mein nachbar hat mir heute gesagt das wenn man mit ner trennscheibe die felge anflext das mir das ding um die ohren fliegen kann. dann hat er mir direkt mal ne fächerscheibe angedreht, aber die geht ja mal garnicht.

Flext ihr mit ner trennscheibe?


----------



## ringo667 (25. Mai 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Flext ihr mit ner trennscheibe?


 
ja, klappt auch super, habe ich letzte Woche gemacht, 
aber nicht zu stark drücken, sonst hast du keine Felge mehr....


----------



## ph1L (25. Mai 2005)

mit ner fächerscheibe geht nix.

jede andere Scheibe mit ner scharfen Kannte dürfte was taugen.


----------



## trialsrider (25. Mai 2005)

Ihr müsst mal eure Felgen mit Wachsmalstiften anmalen das funzt wie Sau!
Dieses Zeug von den Stiften ist echt der Hammer das macht weder eure Felge kaputt noch ist es teuer....und quitschen tuts dann auch ganz laut!


----------



## theglue (25. Mai 2005)

Geil...hab´s grad ausprobiert...das geht ja echt hamma geil!!! krass dass das noch nicht so viele wissen...aber müsst ihr echt mal ausprobieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Mai 2005)

lol - nicht so viele ? 
Das macht so ziemlich jeder der ne Ahnung hat, sonst wären allte guten bzw top Fahrer tot


----------



## isah (25. Mai 2005)

in welchem sport? 
ausser beim trial verwendet doch kein "topfahrer" mehr felgenbremsen, und das die sehr guten trialer wachsstifte benutzen glaub ich irgendwie auch nicht.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. Mai 2005)

Dieser Thread platzt aus allen Nähten vor Sarkasmus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Mai 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> in welchem sport?
> ausser beim trial verwendet doch kein "topfahrer" mehr felgenbremsen, und das die sehr guten trialer wachsstifte benutzen glaub ich irgendwie auch nicht.




lol sorry meine schuld, dachte der original poster spricht übers flexen, darauf hab ich mich bezogen und außerdem meinte ich natürlich nur Trial. In jeder anderen sportart ist soviel undosierbare bremspower eh fürn arsch


----------



## Hoffmann (22. Juni 2005)

hi,
flext ihr eigentlich nur die hinterfelge an oder auch vorne?und wie kann man seine felgen noch für eine längere zeit aufrauhen so das die bremskraft gut ist?


----------



## Mac Gyver (26. Juni 2005)

Also da ich aus Geldgründen auch noch mit einer Felgenbremse vorne fahr fex ich auch meistens vorne!!....Aber ihr könnt wuch ja bestimmt vorstellen was das mit den ZOOpads für ne unkotrolierte bremspower auf dem VR gibt   .....aber  wenn man mal des öfteren aufs VR springt seh ich da bei mir keine andere Chance als Flexen sonst rutscht mir das Rad einfach durch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBa (15. Juli 2005)

Uralt aber geht auch:

- Cola auf die Felge
- Felge mit nem Cutter X- förmig einschneiden


----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Juli 2005)

nein geht nicht du flachpfeife.


----------



## isah (16. Juli 2005)

schön gesagt, so ist es


----------



## JoBa (16. Juli 2005)

habt ihr es ausprobiert?

Muß mich nicht von so Spinnern beleidigen lassen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (16. Juli 2005)

klappt das gut mit cola bei nässe, matsch und regen?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr es ausprobiert?
> 
> Muß mich nicht von so Spinnern beleidigen lassen



jaa, schon 1000000000 mal.
nimm es nicht persönlich, er sowas musste jaa kommen, wenn jemand wieder die sache mit dem ansägen von Xen in die felge bringt. also immer schön locker bleiben.   

Jan


----------



## isah (16. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr es ausprobiert?
> 
> Muß mich nicht von so Spinnern beleidigen lassen




wirklich nicht persönlich nehmen, aber keiner deiner tipps funktioniert. du findest auch erfahrungsberichte wenn du ein bisschen suchst


----------



## JoBa (17. Juli 2005)

neme ich nicht persönlich

Ist ja schon fast normal in den ganzen tollen Foren die es gibt!

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht- nur pantsche ich nicht mit Cola rum, das hab ich Bekannten überlassen

Klar, bei Nässe funzt das net so aber dafür sind ja die Anderen Tipps da -> Wachsstift,......


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2005)

Also ich hab meine DX32 letztes we mit nem stinknormalen teppich-cutter angeritzt und das zieht min.32heringe vom teller und nein man brauch sich nich von spinnern beleidigen lassen, der tip ist richtig gut scheis auf bitum meine hs33 zieht wie sau mit den ritzen drin, poste auch gerne nacher einzwei pixx bin grad noch beie arbeit aber ich kann nur sagen CUTTEN BRINGT RICHTIG WAS!!!!! mit den grünen pads ist meine bremse fast genauso laut und bissig wie vorher mit flexung und bitum, aber dem schwarzen gold hab ich jetz endgültig abgeschworen ich werd meine felge nur noch cutten das nutzt auch nich so schnell ab wie ne flexung!! einfach nur cool!   ->jem


----------



## tinitram (14. November 2005)

so gehts auch - leicht flexen/anrauhen/einritzen/was_auch_immer und teeren...

http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial071105/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (14. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab meine DX32 letztes we mit nem stinknormalen teppich-cutter angeritzt und das zieht min.32heringe vom teller und nein man brauch sich nich von spinnern beleidigen lassen, der tip ist richtig gut scheis auf bitum meine hs33 zieht wie sau mit den ritzen drin, poste auch gerne nacher einzwei pixx bin grad noch beie arbeit aber ich kann nur sagen CUTTEN BRINGT RICHTIG WAS!!!!! mit den grünen pads ist meine bremse fast genauso laut und bissig wie vorher mit flexung und bitum, aber dem schwarzen gold hab ich jetz endgültig abgeschworen ich werd meine felge nur noch cutten das nutzt auch nich so schnell ab wie ne flexung!! einfach nur cool!   ->jem




das nächste mal bitte mit punkten, kommas und vielleicht sogar absätzen.

cutten ist mist, ich weiss das zieht richtig geil, aber der verschleiss ist unbezahlbar. Warte mal wie lange deine grünen noch ziehen, ich hab ~ 50% neuer bloxx in rot in ner halben woche runter gemacht   

da flex ich doch lieber einmal alle 2 wochen..


----------



## misanthropia (14. November 2005)

also bevor du flext würde ich liebr mit bitumen fahren. 

schoint die felgen.mehr kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## funky^jAY (14. November 2005)

kann man seine bremse auch tunen ohne das einem danach die ohren abfallen? ne oder? aber ich finds echt ätzend das rumgequietsche und gejaule von denbremsen


----------



## misanthropia (14. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste mal bitte mit punkten, kommas und vielleicht sogar absätzen.
> 
> cutten ist mist, ich weiss das zieht richtig geil, aber der verschleiss ist unbezahlbar. Warte mal wie lange deine grünen noch ziehen, ich hab ~ 50% neuer bloxx in rot in ner halben woche runter gemacht
> 
> da flex ich doch lieber einmal alle 2 wochen..




habe grade nicht durchgelesen was du geschrieben hast.
und moppel kopp, das richtet sich auch an dich...

jeder sollte sich prioritäten setzen bei den bremsen und eventuell auch nach kompromissen suchen. ich suche danach, dass die bremse funzt ohne dass man großartig chemie oder maschinen benutzen muss.

über die angeflexte felge oder die ritzen trägt man zum einen sehr viel von der felge ab und zum anderen ist das wie eine Raspel an dem bremsklotz. bei preisen von 22 ist das docheine ziemliche verschwenung (aus meiner sich aber ich bin auch geizig).

das schlimme ist ja, dass ich eigentlich immer schribe, dass ich ein gegner von bitumen bin, nur leider ist das zur zeit die einzige alternative die wir bisher haben ohne dass das material dabei kiloweise abgetragen wird.

oftmals tut es auch gut, die bremse vernünftig einzustellen, dauert manchmal länger und ist vielleicht auch nciht von langer dauer aber wäre auch eine alternative


----------



## jockie (14. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das nächste mal bitte mit punkten, kommas und vielleicht sogar absätzen.


Ich finde's lustig, wenn sich Leute, die "Kommas" für den korrekten Plural von Komma halten, über die Schreibe anderer beschweren.   



			
				funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kann man seine bremse auch tunen ohne das einem danach die ohren abfallen? ne oder? aber ich finds echt ätzend das rumgequietsche und gejaule von denbremsen


...du könntest Bauschaum in den Schlauch und die Kammer der Felge (beides Resonanzkörper) füllen, aber die daraus entstehenden Nachteile sollten einem da eigentlich gleich wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen.

Finde, gut funktionierende Bremsen müssen laut sein. <chauvimodus>Gut funktionierende Frauen sind ja schließlich auch laut.</chauvimodus>


----------



## isah (14. November 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde's lustig, wenn sich Leute, die "Kommas" für den korrekten Plural von Komma halten, über die Schreibe anderer beschweren.



ich hoffe du verstehst das es hier um die leserlichkeit geht.. ich hab ne 5 in deutsch, na und   trotzdem kann man meine texte lesen..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kann man seine bremse auch tunen ohne das einem danach die ohren abfallen? ne oder? aber ich finds echt ätzend das rumgequietsche und gejaule von denbremsen



fau-brakes   
nicht immer so leise wie beim felix(kommt drauf an welche beläge und wie die eingestellt sind) aber immer noch 10x leiser als die meisten maguras.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kann man seine bremse auch tunen ohne das einem danach die ohren abfallen? ne oder? aber ich finds echt ätzend das rumgequietsche und gejaule von denbremsen



ja kann mann...







so...wenn ich fahre höre ich nix... und bitum und flexn brauch ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## V!RUS (14. November 2005)

Hm, der Jörg Bollweg (Sorry, wenn falsch geschrieben, oder so) war dies WE auch mit Full Disk von Monty angerückt, er meinte, der Druckpunkt wär manchmal... naja, anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2005)

Hallo

wenn wir gerade von Bremskraft sprechen:

Ich habe leider nur die HS11 an meinem Bike. Ich möchte aber nicht gleich losflexen oder Bitumen draufschmieren. Wie sieht es denn mit ordentlichen Bremsbelägen aus ? Weil ich habe noch die Magura-Standard-Beläge drin.

MFG


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2005)

...ausserdem hab ich in dem text ganze drei (aller guten dinge sind...) kommatar eingebaut  ich mach die da wo ich auch beim reden ne kleine pause einlegen würde, schreibe ergo so wie ich rede, kam bis jetz jeder drauf klar und wer nich soll doch ma drüber wegsehen.. ich schreib bestimmt keine megaschweren texte mit hochkomplizierten passagen oderso, egal. 

ontopic: der verschleiss ist definitiv nich so krass wie beim flexen und das macht schliesslich auch fast jeder, knickerig werden kann ich noch beim schampoo kaufen wenn ich die bremse zieh will ich das sie zu macht ohne mirn kopp zu machen, und ohne ständig irgend ne klebrige masse aufe felgen zu schmieren wo ich aufpassen muss dass nich zuviel drauf kommt weil sonz meine bremse festklebt... 
ich zieh einfach mit nem alten teppichmesser 20 min. lang riefen in meine felge und freu mich der bremskraft, easy und effektiv - ich hab mich so gefreut dass das so gut geklappt hat, kanns nur weiter empfehlen.. 









ps: ich weiss das die bremse noch zu hoch sass und wegen der absätze: das macht das forumproggy von alleine so nutzt man wenigstenz den ganzen platz aus, nennt sich ökonomisches prinzip oderso ;PP greetz->jem


----------



## ecols (14. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> fau-brakes
> nicht immer so leise wie beim felix(kommt drauf an welche beläge und wie die eingestellt sind) aber immer noch 10x leiser als die meisten maguras.


Die sind wohl die Lösung allen Übels?
Ohne provozieren zu wollen, aber das ist doch blödsinn. Ich gebe ja zu dass V-Brakes vielleicht manche Vorteile haben, sie haben aber genauso Nachteile.. Nur nervt mich dieses ewige "Fahr ne V-Brake", "Fahr ne mechanische Disc" bei jeder Frage die nur im entferntesten was mit Bremserei zu tun hat..
Die Mechanik ist auch kein Allheilmittel.. Sie ist lediglich einfach zu verstehen..
Ja, es sind weniger Teile dran, aber ist das besser?

Also verschont mich in Zukunft mit solchen sinnfreien Posts.. Mir hängen sie zum Halse heraus. :kotz:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind wohl die Lösung allen Übels?
> Ohne provozieren zu wollen, aber das ist doch blödsinn. Ich gebe ja zu dass V-Brakes vielleicht manche Vorteile haben, sie haben aber genauso Nachteile.. Nur nervt mich dieses ewige "Fahr ne V-Brake", "Fahr ne mechanische Disc" bei jeder Frage die nur im entferntesten was mit Bremserei zu tun hat..
> Die Mechanik ist auch kein Allheilmittel.. Sie ist lediglich einfach zu verstehen..
> Ja, es sind weniger Teile dran, aber ist das besser?
> ...




Hallo?
Lies nochmal was der funky geschrieben hat "kann man seine bremse auch tunen ohne das einem danach die ohren abfallen? ne oder? aber ich finds echt ätzend das rumgequietsche und gejaule von denbremsen".

Er beschwert sich über laute bremsen! Soll ich die leiseren vees jetzt nicht empfehlen weil du sie nicht abkannst?
. Ne leise hs33 ist sehr selten anzutreffen, vbrakes fast immer. Habs ja nur gesagt, der muss sich ja keine dran bauen.
Ach ja und Nachteile kenn ich bei der vbrake keine. Der weiche druck punkt ist genau das, weich, sonst nix. Bei trial braucht man ne starke bremse. Wenn die mit weichen Druckpunkt genauso zieht, dazu noch leiser und billiger ist... desto besser.

Und die ganzen "weicher Druckpunkt Heulsusen" versteh ich echt nicht. OMG der Hebel ist weicher    shock!!!


----------



## Levelboss (15. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja und Nachteile kenn ich bei der vbrake keine. Der weiche druck punkt ist genau das, weich, sonst nix. Bei trial braucht man ne starke bremse. Wenn die mit weichen Druckpunkt genauso zieht, dazu noch leiser und billiger ist... desto besser.
> 
> Und die ganzen "weicher Druckpunkt Heulsusen" versteh ich echt nicht. OMG der Hebel ist weicher    shock!!!


Noch ein weiteres Vorurteil, was nicht stimmt.
Mit Nokon, Heatsink und XTR Carbon Booster bleibt von dem angeblich so weichen Druckpunkt nicht mehr viel übrig. Da biegt sich nämlich nix auseinander.
Eine HS33 mit RB Hebel und Coust pads, das ist ein weicher Druckpunkt!

Wie viele Leute haben eigentlich schon mal eine gute V-Brake ausprobiert? Mit ordentlichen Belägen, gutem Zug....
Die meisten haben nur irgendwo mal gehört, dass V-Bremsen nicht so gut wie die überragenden Maguras sein sollen.

Das mit 10x leiser ist nicht sinnfrei, sondern Fakt. 
Das Verhältnis von Bremsleistung und Geräuschpegel ist bei Vees ja wohl eindeutig besser.


----------



## jem23 (15. November 2005)

oooooooofftopic hier gehtz um felgen flexen   
macht endlich nen eigenen fredd für DIESE ewige grundsatzdiskussion is ja zum kozzen mit euch, egal bei welchem tema ihr fangt SIE immer wieder an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

Das is ja die Sache Felix.
Die magura Leute sind dran gewöhnt so stark an der Bremse zu ziehen bis der hebel sich nicht mehr bewegen lässt um 100% power zu erhalten.
Bei ner vbrake muss man das eben nicht. Irgendwie checken das die Leute nicht oder so. Man zieht bis zu einem gewissen punkt bei ner Vbrake. Man muss da nicht so fest drücken bis kein bewegen des Hebels mehr möglich ist um 100% zu erreichen. Wenn mann dann noch stärker zieht dehnt sich nur der Seilzug oder die Seilzughülle.

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, wer vor nem nicht bombenfesten druckpunkt Depressionen bekommt oder seine Monatsblutung dadurch stärker einsetzt  für den sind vbrakes nix.
Ich kann mit beidem fahren, bevorzuge aber vees. Deswegen hab ich auch die neuen Heatsink adapter beim Jan schon bestellt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> oooooooofftopic hier gehtz um felgen flexen
> macht endlich nen eigenen fredd für DIESE ewige grundsatzdiskussion is ja zum kozzen mit euch, egal bei welchem tema ihr fangt SIE immer wieder an



 lies mal was der Funky gepostet hat, darauf hab ich geantwortet und der Ecols wars der mit dem pro-kontra Vbrake überhaupt angefangen hat


----------



## jem23 (15. November 2005)

hm ja is ja auch egal, auf jeden fahrt ihr auch mit v-brakes geflexte felgen und die quietschen nunmal etwas, und wenn nich geflaxt aba mit bitum quietscht es erst recht also von daher is die ganze diskussion pro/con-Vbrakes eigentlich hinfällig, zumindest in diesem zusammenhang finde ich, wenn er was ohne quietschen will soll er doch mal bsXL's post beherzigen und sich ne hydraulische diskbrake anschaffen, da quietscht nix und von der bremskraft brauchen wir garnich ers anfangen weil da kann keine andere bremsenart gegen anstinken, egal was wer sagt das IST FAKT.


----------



## funky^jAY (15. November 2005)

ok...bzgl. bremsen stell ich hier lieber keine fragen mehr


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. November 2005)

langsam gehn mir die hs33 auch auf die eier, ich glaub, ich muss auch bald wieder auf vee umsteigen....scheißß ölgesiffe....


----------



## funky^jAY (15. November 2005)

ich hab ne uralte...ka...vor 2000 oder so glaub ich. und da sifft zum glück nix.

irgendwann werd ich vbrakes vielleicht auch nochma ausprobieren. nur wenn man die 4punkt aufnahme hat, dann hat man da ja eh wieder nen problem, oder?

also doch hs33 behalten


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. November 2005)

naja die neuen heatsink adapter sehen vielversprechen aus, die müssten heut bei mir ankommen
ich schreib hier ins forum ob die taugen


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. November 2005)

naja! nich unbegingt

auf http://www.biketrial.de
gibts nen adapter von 4Punkt auf Cantiversockeln!!!

(in der Kategorie Bremsenzubehör und dann des 4. von oben!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. November 2005)

@ nos

genau DAS sind die heatsink adapter

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. November 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> @ nos
> 
> genau DAS sind die heatsink adapter
> 
> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ;-)




jo! 

nur das prob war ich hab 17.59Uhr angefangen zu schreiben wo der andere gerade fertig war !

somit er seinen beitrag 17.59 reinhaute und ich 18.00 Uhr *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (21. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Eine HS33 mit RB Hebel und Coust pads, das ist ein weicher Druckpunkt!




Eine GUTE Vbrake bin ich sicher noch nicht gefahren aber fakt ist das ein 1,5m zug sich bis zu 8mm dehnen kann. Wen die jetzt aber vorher gut zieht dann bitte aber das sie harter sein soll alls H-bremsen, neee. Der weiche druckpunkt bei H.bremsen kommt unteranderem von viel zu unstabielen rahmen. Jeder weis das ne HS33 vorne hart ist hinten aber nicht.

Ich habe genau diese combo (RB,coust) vonr und hinten (hifif+4mm booster) und das ist genauso hart wie vorne (peperoni gabel) nicht so hart das die finger ferkrampfen aber genuso das man sie gut bedienen kann. 
Im vergleich zu meinen setup habe ich noch nie ne hertere V-gefahren (mit doppelbooster usw).

Das ist jetzt keine angriff  aber wens um die harte geht ferstehe ich keinen spass  ist genauso wie bei eine CK wen man keine ahnung von den hat funktioniert es auch nicht. Wurde mahl gene dein setup fahren aber ich werd nicht umrusten weil halt KEINE probleme habe, denn die ziehen immer ob im wasser im staub sogar im schne geht es solange der nicht fest frieht


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. November 2005)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> die ziehen immer ob im wasser im staub sogar im schne geht es solange der nicht fest frieht



Was geht,   ich hab bis jetzt 3 pads gehabt aber keine haben irgendwie genügend bei Nässe gezogen.
Versteh nicht wie so viele Leute bei nässe Fahren können  :confuse:
das geht bei mir gar nicht. Da ist einfach keine power und kein Vertrauen da


----------



## locdog (21. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht,   ich hab bis jetzt 3 pads gehabt aber keine haben irgendwie genügend bei Nässe gezogen.
> Versteh nicht wie so viele Leute bei nässe Fahren können  :confuse:
> das geht bei mir gar nicht. Da ist einfach keine power und kein Vertrauen da




ich flexe mit ne kleinen tisch schleifmaschine mit einem halwegs groben stein. die belage saubere ich dabei auch an und das wars. Nach jeden tripp mache ich die felgen nass fahre und bremse stark ab (bremse geht dabei nicht soo doll) dann mach ich sie wieder nass und las sie trocknen und dann geht die wie ne rakiete.

dass mache ich nure wen ich im wald wahr also fiel erde und staub normal wen ich im bach lande oder so gehen die ohne probleme, die quetschen sogar


----------



## isah (21. November 2005)

ich hab die roten bloxx und ich fahr auch im schnee, auch in kombination mit sand.. also die ziehen einen tag locker, dann beissen sie nciht mehr so gut, man muss einfach jeden abend die felgen und beläge mit aceton abwischen, dann geht das unter jeder bedingung..


----------



## locdog (21. November 2005)

isah

versuch einfach das ganze mit schlauch abzuspritzen dan paar mal abbremsen und wieder kurz mit dem schlauch. am nachsten tag werden die wie verruckt beissen


----------



## Bike Lane (21. November 2005)

finish line speed clean sag ich nur! einmal das laufrad andrehen, natürlich nicht zu schnell und die bremsflächen damit einsprühen. dann zieht die bremse wieder wie sau und das bei schnee, wasser, sand oder sonst was. einfach nur genial.


----------



## jockie (21. November 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> finish line speed clean sag ich nur! einmal das laufrad andrehen, natürlich nicht zu schnell und die bremsflächen damit einsprühen. dann zieht die bremse wieder wie sau und das bei schnee, wasser, sand oder sonst was. einfach nur genial.



Jaup...oder _Bremsen- und Teilereiniger_. Danach die Felgen noch mit Küchenpapier abgerieben, die vordere ist bei mir nicht geflext. Beim
nächsten Losrollen mi'm Rad muss man dann sehr vorsichtig sein, dass 
man nicht zur lebenden Kanone wird, wenn man den Bremshebel für
vorne nur schief von der Seite anguckt.


----------



## Domas (21. November 2005)

ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das hier schon gefragt wurde, hab kb mir etz noch die 4 seiten durchzulesen!   und zwar: könnte man, wenn man mit ner ladung sehr grobkörnigem schleifpapier beigeht nich nen ähnlich gutes ergebnis erzielen


----------



## ecols (21. November 2005)

@ 4337 horst:

nein.. das reicht nicht.. und einen suche innerhalb des threads nach "schleifpapier" erspart dir ebenfalls das komplette lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (21. November 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> @ 4337 horst:
> 
> nein.. das reicht nicht.. und einen suche innerhalb des threads nach "schleifpapier" erspart dir ebenfalls das komplette lesen.


ja gut ähh, ehh.  hast recht


----------



## funky^jAY (18. Januar 2006)

ich hab jetzt auch ma meine felge geflext...maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan wie geil     

bin vorhin beinahe schon übern lenker gegangen weils jetzt auch vorne zieht wie sau...hoffentlich nie wieder scheiß monty spray etc.

ick freu mir so


----------



## mitjascha (22. Februar 2010)

kann man die felge eigentlich mit dratbürste anrauen(etwas stärkere dräte)? ich meine mit so einem aufsatz für ein akubohrer.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEu_2ptuRNI"]YouTube- computer sagt nein[/ame]


----------



## florianwagner (22. Februar 2010)

mitjascha schrieb:


> kann man die felge eigentlich mit dratbürste anrauen(etwas stärkere dräte)? ich meine mit so einem aufsatz für ein akubohrer.



leider nein...

this is how we do
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m1olQsOjPo&feature=related"]YouTube- TNN Grinding Your Rim[/ame]


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Februar 2010)

florianwagner schrieb:


> leider nein...
> 
> this is how we do
> YouTube- TNN Grinding Your Rim



wieso soll ne dicke Scheibe mehr Material abtragen und stärkere/extremere flexung liefern? Finde dünne Scheibe viel agressiver. 
Und verwendet ihr wie der Typ im video sagt immer ne neue Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (23. Februar 2010)

ich verwende eine standart Schruppscheibe die ich sehr steil an die Felge stelle (ca 90°) und dann sogesagt Rattermarken auf der Felge erzeuge. Wenn man damit nur Felgen Flext dan hält das lange, ansonsten kann man auch mal wieder die Scheibe neu abrichten und Kanten erzeugen. so gehts ganz gut


----------



## erwinosius (31. August 2010)

liegt nicht an den Scheiben sondern an der Abtragungsmethode allgemein. Eigentlich flext man Alu nicht. Es wird richtigerweise spanenderweise bearbeitet. Das acht natürlich auch kein Schlosser, aber so kann man die Spanzusetzung verhindern. Normal verwendet man auch evtl auch ein bisschen Fett, was mit der Flex allerdings nicht funtionieren wird, da zu heiß. Wobei es sich mit den dünnen Trennscheiben gut funktioniert. Es setzt sich nicht so sehr zu dass  die Scheibe nichts mehr abträgt.
Man muss die Scheibe nicht jedes Mal wechseln. Sie wird je nach Verschleiß gewechselt. Wenn die Kanten ausfransen, oder die Scheibe nicht mehr rund läuft dann wird sie gewechselt. Vorher ist es nicht nötig.

gruß
erwin


----------

